# Misha's first show!



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We had Misha's very first show today. It was just a match for a local kennel club. In her Puppy Movement class there were 25 dogs and Misha took 4th....In the toy poodle class, Misha was the ONLY poodle, lol, and she took 1st! (surprise!) and then in the Toy Group against 6 other dogs, she took first too!! In Best of Show an Akita puppy took it. But the judge looked really hard at Misha and the judge that gave her first in Group came over and said she was going to protest (jokingly). So all in all a very fun day. Misha is exhausted. Oh! and the judge in the movement class came over after the class and said Misha had the best movement she had seen in a toy poodle in a long time!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! She did terrific, you must be so proud. I hope we get to cheer for each others poodles in person in the future. Since Jazzy is waiting a few months to really start up again, Misha might be ready to go by that time.  

I have seen Misha in person and she certainly DOES have outstanding movement. When she gets going she is straight as an arrow and those long legs are gorgeous. Her front end is terrific. Do you remember in class when you put her down for the first time and moved her around and everyone, including the instructor, went, "ooooo..." They weren't just being nice. On the ground she demands attention. She is going to do well, you'll see. She is a 'perfect little package'.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Congratulations! What fun that must have been.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hurray for beautiful little Misha! She's outstanding!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Just a pic of tired Misha at the show.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Outwest, we are partners in crime! We will be cheering each other on for many shows I believe. It was really fun today, I enjoyed it more than I thought I would. Funny, I watched from way back so Misha wouldn't see me. We made friends with the dalmatian people next to us. In the Group class, they started cheering, I said, "oh, did she do something good?" lol and they said, "yes, she won!" hahaha. I have a LOT to learn. Misha does demand attention, but today by the time we got to the Best in Show class in the 85 degree heat, Misha was out of steam! She didn't even respond to her squeaky toy and protested leaving the shade. Poor baby, big day!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Comment from the Judge*

I think that a comment from the judge is worth noting! Congratulations! HerdingStdPoodle:clap2:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yah, when the judge says something to you that usually means good things.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Big CONGRATULATIONS to little Misha!:cheers2: Turns out you made a winning decision by choosing to keep her in coat and show her!! :thumb: Woohoo to you both!!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Congratulations!! That's great news!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a great start to her show career. I love a good mover, you must have been thrilled to get such a nice comment from the judge. Congratulations!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone for being so kind! Chagalls Mom, I think the number one thing that would make me want to quit all this is that coat! The groomer would get Misha all pretty, and go in the class, then we would put her in her pen and in under a minute she would look like an orphan, hair full of grass, ears wet, top knot all askew. Then right before the next class, up on the table she went, and the whole process repeated. By today she again looks like a hot mess! hahaha


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I was just looking at her ribbons. I thought it was just a show that had nothing to do with AKC, but the ribbons have the AKC logo embossed on them and it say "sanctioned B-OB match" what does that mean?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

http://images.akc.org/pdf/rulebooks/RESANC.pdf

Read page 2 and 3. It was a sanctioned match. There are a couple kinds of matches- A, B or C. It means it is approved by the AKC and they have to do certain things. It's a practice match, usually for puppies, and is meant to learn and practice and try out your dogs for little to no money. No dogs with major points can enter. 

B means they must be at least 3 months old and OB means at least 6 months. So I think your match was for puppies over 3 months, but they had to be over 6 months to compete in best of breed?

There used to be a whole lot of AKC matches, but not so much anymore. It's neat you even found that one!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks, sounds like the perfect show for us! My groomer/handler found out about the show. She was so excited too, she hasn't been in a show ring in over 20 years. I am so thankful for her. I just bring MIsha, one of her beds, and a chair, and she does the rest!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

You sounds like the perfect pair...triplet. 

There's still time to enter her in 6-9 puppy in the poodle specialties on July 4th in Ventura. 6-9 mo puppy is only $18 a show. There are two shows in one day. We're doing it for fun just because I want to see all the poodles.  The cut off is noon, Wednesday, June 19th. We're not doing Fri, Sat or Sunday, only Thursday. Only a thought.  

http://www.jbradshaw.com/index.htm


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I wish I could make that show! My handler has other plans and I am supposed to go to my sisters for the day. But there is another match in Newport Beach on July 18, it's a Saturday, I am hoping to make that one! I think Misha needs a bit more practice, sometimes if she doesn't feel like moving, she won't..hahaha. With horses it's called propulsion, it's the drive from the rear, when they get lazy and loose propulsion the entire gait changes. I am trying to figure out what excites Misha enough to get that drive.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

With poodles they have to sit still on the table so long before they show that they are usually raring to go when they get off. Or, they are kept in their crates for a bit before the table so when they finally get four on the floor they want to move!  Maybe Misha needs less playing while waiting to show and more resting? Just a thought.

Is the next match only for puppies? Jazz doesn't have any majors yet, but he does have some points. He is only 12 months old. I wonder if he could go to that show?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice job! Good for Mischa!!! Please keep us updated on her progress...


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh yeah, The handler made me leave Misha in her pen between classes. No coddling, no playing. No toys! I think the main problem was the heat. Late in the day the breeze died and the air was stagnant. It got a bit humid and the Diva decided she was done! lol


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

So for the next show make sure to keep her cool with a fan. There are also chill pads but I am not sure if that would affect her coat. The heat can take all the pep out of them and she will lose the bounce to her prance.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

There was no electricity available to it would have to be battery operated but a good idea. Also the cool pad is a good idea. We just gave her ice to chew and kept her in the shade.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Some fans may clip into a car lighter.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

At this show the parking lot was quite a ways from where we set up the EZ-up, there were maybe 2 spots where you could set up right by your car, but these were probably taken early. I do have a battery operated fan by coleman that was meant to be a "tent ceiling fan", I bet that would work.


----------

